

Crunchies results: Half the winners are established companies  - vaksel
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/01/10/congratulations-to-the-crunchies-winners-facebook-takes-top-prize-for-second-year/

======
vaksel

      The 2008 Crunchies is our second annual competition and award ceremony to recognize and celebrate the most compelling 
      startups, internet and technology innovations of the year.
    

They should really change their tag line

------
mattdennewitz
does anyone still consider facebook or twitter to be startups? whats the
generally accepted cutoff?

    
    
      * a million users? 
      * a year of existence?

~~~
pclark
serious revenues (not necessarily profit)

